# Zui Quan or Drunken Fist



## 1zzak (May 25, 2010)

I would like to try and open a discussion about "Drunken Fist". So here it goes.

Please share all your secrets and knowledge about the art of "Drunken Fist".

Thanks.


----------



## clfsean (May 25, 2010)

1zzak said:


> I would like to try and open a discussion about "Drunken Fist". So here it goes.
> 
> Please share all your secrets and knowledge about the art of "Drunken Fist".
> 
> Thanks.



Quid Pro Quo... you first.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 25, 2010)

A boat can float on water; but, also, sink in it.


----------



## clfsean (May 25, 2010)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> A boat can float on water; but, also, sink in it.



Ate a fortune cookie recently huh? hehehehe...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 25, 2010)

clfsean said:


> Ate a fortune cookie recently huh? hehehehe...


 
Actually, a warning from Legend of the Drunken Master about the perils of Drunken Master style.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 25, 2010)

clfsean said:


> Quid Pro Quo... you first.


 
What he said

But with that said I will say this

It required great powers of flexibility


----------



## mograph (May 25, 2010)

I know a fellow who does Drunken Boxing, and he is nothing if not flexible.


----------



## dancingalone (May 25, 2010)

Useful in the context of actual martial benefit or pointless?  I gather from reading Ted Mancuso's articles over the years that he's not a big fan of most drunken sets.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 25, 2010)

You can't win fight that way.  Drunken Master just for show!


----------



## clfsean (May 25, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> Useful in the context of actual martial benefit or pointless?  I gather from reading Ted Mancuso's articles over the years that he's not a big fan of most drunken sets.



There's some "interesting" ideas there, but for the most part, he's right. It's good show stuff & there is martial content there but in large part... not so good for fighting.

Most CMA's that have drunken sets in them are built on the foundation of the style & then "drunked" up. CLF & NPM are ones that come to mind that are like that. The CLF ones (more than one) you can see the base techniques with the "drunken" added to it. 

Also one thing about Ted Mancuso, the stuff he studies/taught/wrote about doesn't contain much (if any at all) drunken material in it. So in that context, it doesn't "fit" his foundation. He certainly knows what he's about & is pretty dadgummed thorough about it. I could be wrong though. I'm not that familiar with everything he's done & has spent time doing.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 26, 2010)

I use to train with a guy that did Drunken fist and he was a damn good fighter. But then he also trained monkey style and he could hit me from positions and stances I never thought it would be possible to hit someone from with any powerand he hit pretty hard. But I will admit I never knew if it was the Drunken style or the Monkey style stuff that gave him that ability

He was also inhumanly flexible, I have never known anyone that flexible and I was never sure if it was from the styles of CMA he trained or his family because he was literally from a family of South American Acrobats


----------



## TenTigers (Feb 3, 2011)

Real drunken fist (Joi Bot Sien-eight drunken immortals) is not about being awkward, or fooling someone into believing you are drunk. It is actually a collection of throws and takedowns, but when performed "in the air" appear drunken, so the form was embellished with stumbles, etc.and became the drunken fist we see today. Very few today actually even contain the original fighting techniques, and instead rely on staggers and stumbles and some ground rolling.
An example is Lifting the wine pot with both hands is actually a suplex type throw. Offering a cup of wine is a leg reaping throw, etc.

*I probably shouldn't say "real", better to say, "our version."
much more diplomatic.

(nine times out of ten, the versions you see are bull****)


----------

